# Replacing the Water Pump on a '04-'08 Maxima *DIY*



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

What's going on Nissan-nauts?

I've had the recent (dis)pleasure of changing the water pump on a '04 Maxima and wish to share a nice walk-through on the replacement procedure with you guys :cheers: Please note that this guide will also apply to the '05-'08 Maxima model years as well:

1) Drain the cooling system. (refer to this Maxima water pump diagram if necessary)

2) Position a jack under the oil pan for support. Be sure to place a block of wood on the jack for protection to the engine parts.

3) Remove or disconnect the following:
Negative battery cable
Right side engine mount and bracket
Drive belts and the idler pulley bracket
Chain tensioner cover and the water pump cover










4) Push the timing chain tensioner sleeve and apply a stopper pin so it does not return.
Timing chain tensioner assembly
3 bolts that secure the water pump

5) Rotate the crankshaft 20 degrees counterclockwise to provide timing chain slack.

6) Put M8 bolts in 2 M8 threaded holes of the water pump.

7) Tighten each bolt by turning alternately 1/2 turn until they reach the timing chain rear case. Be sure to turn each bolt 1/2 turn at a time to prevent damage.

8) Lift up the water pump and remove it.

9) When removing the water pump, do not allow the water pump gear to hit the timing chain.

10) Remove and discard the O-rings from the water pump.

11) Clean all traces of liquid gasket from the water pump and covers.

12) Install or connect the following:
Water pump using new O-rings to the engine block. Torque the 3 water pump mounting bolts evenly to 75–95 inch lbs. (8.5–10.7 Nm).

13) Rotate the crankshaft pulley to its original position by turning it 20 degrees clockwise.
Timing chain tensioner and torque the bolts to 75–89 inch lbs. (9–10 Nm)

14) Remove the stopper pin from the timing chain tensioner.

15) Apply a continuous 0.091–0.130 in. (2.3–3.3mm) bead of liquid sealant to the mating surfaces of the timing chain tensioner and water pump covers.
Timing chain tensioner and water pump covers to the engine block. Torque the bolts to 87–113 inch lbs. (10–13 Nm).
Drive belts and the idler pulley bracket
Right side engine mounting bracket and the engine mount
Negative battery cable

16) Remove the jack from under the engine and install the drain plugs to the cylinder block.

17) Fill the cooling system.

18) Start the engine, check for leaks and repair if necessary.

You're done young grasshopper! :jump:


----------

